# Agnès's 7000 !!!



## xav

... are the beginning of reason ?
... are the beginning of wisdom ?
... are the beginning of mountain sickness ?

NOT AT ALL !

Vous verrez qu'elle va poursuivre son train d'enfer et continuer de répandre ses trésors de patience, de savoir et d'élégance, pour notre plus grande joie et notre enrichissement à tous !


MERCI, AGNES, POUR VOTRE GENEROSITE !!!


----------



## Chaska Ñawi

(Tu dois imaginer une orchestre en train de m'accompagner ici)

ma chère Agnès
c'est a ton tour
de te laisser parler d'amour ....

....sept mille fois!

merci et merci encore,
Chaska Ñawi


----------



## GenJen54

Chère Agnès
Ta Sagesse et Gentillesse
Me rempli de...

ah heck...can't find another word to rhyme. 

Happy 7,000th Post

our dear, our wonderful Sainte Agnès.


----------



## panjandrum

Hey - congratulations on 7k posts - and an opportunity to say thank you for all kinds of things, like advice, support and friendship. Ah, but these events make my eyes sweat.

Many happy returns of this postversary....


----------



## ElaineG

Agnès, 

7,000! Formidable!! I am so happy I've gotten to know you; your wisdom and humor helps me every day.

Plus you give me wonderful dreams of French food:

Bon appetit!


----------



## DDT

Te remercier d'être là me paraît banale...mais quand même:

*Merci Agnès !!!​*
pour ton amitié et pour être une collègue aussi sage et helpful  

Voici un petit cadeau 

DDT


----------



## Cath.S.

Ma poule... bravo !


----------



## geve

Agnès, t'es bath, t'es chouette, t'es chic, qu'il est doux de savoir que tu existes !

Pour ce septième millier je t'offre ce modeste badge.


----------



## cuchuflete

Bienquerida Quagnès,

Quabrazos y quabesos y quancratulations.

Merci

cuchu


----------



## charlie2

Hi,
I missed your 6000, but I am not going to miss your 7000!
You remember the picture of the lady with _l'aspirateur_? It represents nothing but you, working really hard here with such grace.
Thank you so much. 
Charlie


----------



## la reine victoria

Bravo Agnès!

Je te serre la main
 (les tiennes sont si élégantes).

** * * **
​Faut les soigner!



Amitiés    

LRV​
​​


----------



## elroy

*Gratuliere, Agnès!*​ 
Ich bin ganz stolz darauf, 
mich zu deinen Brüdern im Forum zu zählen. ​


----------



## anangelaway

_*Bravo Agnès!  *_
*Ceci* pour ton jardin...
sans oublier les *autres*... 
*Félicitations et merci! *


----------



## ¿Qué?

*Agnès, you have helped many and now you are at 7,000. Keep going and never stop. I want to be there at 1,000,000! Keep it up friend.*


----------



## Whodunit

*Agnès,*
*dein unbändiger*
*Elan, hier hilfreiche **Nach-*
*richten zu verfassen, versetzen*
*mich immer in Staunen. Ich freue mich*
*schon auf die nächsten 1000 Posts voller Hilfe und Ansporn. *

* !Danke für die bisherigen 7000! *​


----------



## Kelly B

Cette fois-ci les mots m'echappe, alors je me contenterai de te souhaiter Bon Postiversaire! avec tous les meilleurs voeux.


----------



## Mei

CONGRATULATIONS AGNÈS AND THANK YOU FOR EACH POST!!!

Mei


----------



## tigger_uhuhu

Thank you for all the help!


----------



## LV4-26

J'ai retrouvé une photo de toi. Mais il doit y avoir une erreur : à ma connaissance Sainte Agnès est la patronne des internautes, pas celle des utilisateurs de portable 

Joyeux postiversaire.


----------



## Outsider

_Déjà ?!
Mes félicitations, chère Agnès.
​_


----------



## Vanda

Madame, vou êtes très vite! 7000???!!!
Et très compétente aussi.
Merci pour votre aide.​


----------



## nichec

Suis-je en retard, professeur? Merci infiniment!!!


----------



## beri

Au moins, je pourrai me vanter de l'avoir rencontrée avant ses 7000 
On fête ça?


----------



## Graham Butler

As a newcomer to this scene I am very impressed.  Long may you continue!


----------



## zaby

Félicitations Agnès,

Sur ce forum, grâce à vous, je progresse non seulement en anglais mais aussi dans les subtilités du français.

Merci


----------



## JazzByChas

Ah, chère professeur:

On a besoins toujours de ton patience, sagesse, et gentilesse...mais surtout de ton amitié, non?

Continues avec ton voyage de l'enseignement des étudiants et des élèves comme moi...avec les meilleurs voeux.

Chas.


----------



## Agnès E.

Thank you all and each of you. I do feel the same fun coming here after more than one year and 7,000 posts, so... it must be a nice place to visit, thanks to its members!


----------



## Cracker Jack

Félicitations Madame Agnès.


----------



## la grive solitaire

*F*É***L*I*C*I*T*A*T*I*O*N*S, AGN**È**S! *​ 
Agnes  Mountain from the Agnes Gorge trail 
http://community.webshots.com/photo/163067475/1163070206056204270UVjwta​


----------



## lauranazario

Congratulations for the top quality of your many, many posts! 

hugs,
Laura N.


----------



## Isotta

Chère Agnès, avec une telle grâce tu nous gères au forum français, et avec une vivacité et un esprit sans pareil tu nous réponds. Mille fois merci !

Z.


----------



## kertek

Agnès! I wanted to thank you for your 7000 insightful, generous and elegant posts... but it looks like I'm a little late. There is, of course, only one appropriate reaction:

*Gargl!

*Merci encore!
kertek xx


----------



## Masood

On the few occasions I needed an English to French translation, you've always been there to help me. Thank you so much and congratulations on your 7k milestone!

Masood.


----------



## superromu

Merci Agnès. 
Félicitation, tu illumines le forum de 7000 feux !
Bravo 

à l'heure où j'ecris je te felicite pour ton 8000ème qui devrait arriver d'ici peu !


----------



## América

Gracias y muchas felicidades


----------



## superjules

Wenn ich mich den Glückwünschen anschließen darf...
- vielen Dank für Alles-
sj


----------



## Mei

Muchas felicidades Agnès!!!!!! 

Mei


----------



## belén

*

Agnesita, my good friend..


*​ 
* Thanks for taking care of the forums with your tenderness and sharing your knowledge with us... And thanks for always being there!!!*​


----------



## Agnès E.

Mmm...
So many nice words, just for me!
I should come here more often, yes I should!! 

...and bring some drinks to help you prepare next party... Is this enough for all of us?


----------



## timpeac

Oh I must have missed this thread, but since you are now nearly at 8k I will hold my tongue until then


----------

